# Sirius Reaches 400K Mark



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Sirius said it reached the 400,000 subscriber mark, adding about 50,000 customers since the close of the first quarter on March 31.

"Reaching the 400,000 subscriber mark is another important milestone for Sirius as we continue to grow our business and move closer to our target of one million subscribers this year," said CEO Joseph Clayton.

Beginning this summer, RadioShack and outlets offering EchoStar's DISH Network will begin selling Sirius radios. Also, the company's products are available at Wal-Mart stores, a retail deal that was recently announced by the company.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------

